# Anyone use TC Maxi-Ball 320 Grain (Question)



## WNewman

This is my second season shooting a muzzle loader and having picked up several types of bullets at Walmart on clearance last season, tried them out today. 

For the TC Maxi-Ball, am I supposed to use a patch with these bullets?  They say they are "Designed to be used as they come from this box" but in my .50 CVA Wolf, they slid down the barrel way too easy and were shooting all over the target at 50 yds (when they hit at all) and one looked like it went through sideways. It seemed they were not engaging the rifling. Noise and recoil seemed very reduced from what I remembered. ( 2 50 grain pellets)

I switched to a pack of Traditions Smackdown SST 250s and hit within a inch of bullseye three times in a row so I'm pretty sure it's not the scope, gun or the driver. 

I like the look of the Maxi-ball, but they seem worthless to me unless I'm doing something wrong with them.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've used the T/C 350 grain Maxi-hunter a lot, and it is an accurate and deadly bullet. Myself and other people I know have killed a pile of deer with these. I've never had them seem to be loose in the barrel. They're not as hard to push down as a patched round ball, but they take some effort, as the rilfling actually cuts grooves in the bullet. I really like them, my favorite hunting bullet for any ML except round-ball shooters. I don't care for the design of the Maxi-ball, though. The Maxi-hunter is a much better bullet.


----------



## blt152

If it is the old style all lead Maxi-Ball it is designed to be shot in the old style muzzle loaders. I use to use them in my TC Hawkens. My new TC Shadow requires a saboted bullet. I use a 240gr 44mag hollow point in a .50cal sabot sitting on top of 80grs. of granular pyrodex. Very accurate load at 100yds.


----------



## The Original Rooster

My hawken shoots maxi ball and the maxi hunter very well. No patch is needed for either. I like 80 grains of powder as well.


----------



## stabow

Are you positive they are 50tys and not 45 never shot one that went down the barrel easy.....


----------



## WNewman

stabow said:


> Are you positive they are 50tys and not 45 never shot one that went down the barrel easy.....



Yep the box says .50 cal, but they just slide to the breach with just a little push.  

They must be undersized somehow, perhaps they mislabeled the box or something. 

I guess I'll just dump them.

Thanks to all.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Don't just dump them.  You could find a bit of tubing that is the correct size and resize them to your liking by upsetting them inside the tubing with a hammer and punch. I'd use two pieces of tubing, one that is just a slip fit for what size they are now cut just short of the front driving band and then a second piece that is just larger than the bore of your rifle that the first tubing will go inside. Solder them together then find a rod or dowel that will just fit, drop the projectile in and knock on the rod or dowel just enough to upset the projectile.

Paco Kelly has a similar tool for upsetting 22 rounds.

Of course you could also melt them down a remold them..


----------



## leoparddog

I killed my first deer years ago with one, but liked the Maxi-Hunter better.  Lead's not cheap, I'd probably not throw them away.  Do you have a dial caliper so you can measure them?  Someone around here would probably take them off your hands.


----------



## garveywallbanger

I stock piled way too many of them. Cant hit a bulls butt with a bass fiddle with em. My CVA likes Sabot and slings 50cal ball pretty well though. If you want meat melt em down and use what you have confidence in.


----------



## rem 300

Same results out of my rifle with them they were all over the place


----------



## Flaustin1

I had the same problem with them last year.  Turns out my rate of twist was too slow to stabilize the heavier bullets.


----------



## sea trout

try slowin it down some y'all be fore you dump yer maxi balls.
or dump em my way!!
try different powder charges.
I shoot maxi balls in my 50 cal Tennessee carbin with 65 gr rs pyrodex.
yeah they aint gonna win no race but they fly straight!
if I try to speed it up and up my powder I end up getting the results y'all are describin


----------



## NCHillbilly

Flaustin1 said:


> I had the same problem with them last year.  Turns out my rate of twist was too slow to stabilize the heavier bullets.



The 350 maxi hunters shoot great for me out of a 1 in 48" barrel with 90 grains of powder. Again, this is the maxi-hunters, not the smaller maxi-balls.


----------



## ratman

If the maxi balls are prelubed and you have had them a long time look at wax on ball if it is dried it will not seat like it should . Take off old wax and relube . This cost me a deer in kentucky several years ago. Was shooting all over target after relubing dead on.


----------



## WNewman

ratman said:


> If the maxi balls are prelubed and you have had them a long time look at wax on ball if it is dried it will not seat like it should . Take off old wax and relube . This cost me a deer in kentucky several years ago. Was shooting all over target after relubing dead on.



Interesting point.  I have no idea how long the bullets were on the shelf, but I got them about a year ago. The lube does not seem particularly hard but also does not stick out beyond the lead.  Is the lube what is supposed to seal the bullet in the barrel?


----------



## snuffy

ratman said:


> If the maxi balls are prelubed and you have had them a long time look at wax on ball if it is dried it will not seat like it should . Take off old wax and relube . This cost me a deer in kentucky several years ago. Was shooting all over target after relubing dead on.



How would you get the old lub off and what would you replace it with. I have some No Excesses bullets I dropped and got sand on them and it is stuck in the lub.


----------



## NCHillbilly

snuffy said:


> How would you get the old lub off and what would you replace it with. I have some No Excesses bullets I dropped and got sand on them and it is stuck in the lub.



Warm it up and wipe it off. The lube on them is usually bore butter or some equivilant.


----------



## snuffy

NCHillbilly said:


> Warm it up and wipe it off. The lube on them is usually bore butter or some equivilant.



Thanks I will do that. I have some bore butter but this lub looks more waxy.


----------



## gpbtt

I have been shooting these for 20 years out of my Thompson Center Hawkin with 80 grains of Double F.
Dead on at 100 yards with Iron sights.........These are all I shoot.
I have been using the same gun for all these years.


----------



## NCHillbilly

gpbtt said:


> I have been shooting these for 20 years out of my Thompson Center Hawkin with 80 grains of Double F.
> Dead on at 100 yards with Iron sights.........These are all I shoot.
> I have been using the same gun for all these years.



They kill deer very, very dead, too, don't they? I love the sound of several hundred grains of solid lead hitting a deer-sounds like hittin' a ripe punkin with a go-devil.


----------



## Niner

I was gonna suggest the lube thing....but y'all hit on it.

T/C uses, or used (I believe) bore butter on their projectiles.  If it is old it will be "cakey" and flake off.  Hornady uses somekindofa waxy substance....heck it MAY be wax for all I know on their conical bullets.

Still in all, if the lube is the least bit suspect.....wipe it of an reapply some bore butter on 'em.

From what little bit I can find on the Wolf, it has a 1:28 twist.  I would guess it would shoot the Maxi ok.  That sure ain't no roundball twist.


----------



## Flaustin1

Maybe i was trying to push em to fast.  I will have to dig them out monday and see.


----------



## blackbear

What is the muzzle velocity of the 350 Grain TC maxie-hunter and 90grain pyrodex from a  TC Hawken?


----------



## NCHillbilly

blackbear said:


> What is the muzzle velocity of the 350 Grain TC maxie-hunter and 90grain pyrodex from a  TC Hawken?



I have no idea, but it will flat-out ruin a deer's day. I've killed probably 35 deer with pretty much that same combination from point-blank range to 130 yards, and I've yet to recover a bullet from a deer. Most are dead right there, the few I've had to track left a blood trail through the woods like pouring blood out a five-gallon bucket.


----------



## Rainmaker

I have read that the maxi-ball sometimes doesn't expand well on deer resulting in a long tracking job. 

Has anyone ever tried drilling a shallow hole in a maxi-ball to create a small hollow point like the maxi-hunter? 

thanks


----------



## collardncornbread

stabow said:


> Are you positive they are 50tys and not 45 never shot one that went down the barrel easy.....



x2
If you put them in a caliper I have a sneaky feeling you have yourself some 45's
the 54 cal maxi balls are 430 gr
the 50 cal maxi balls are 370 gr  ( Best I can remember)
  45 cal--? 320 gr.? I dont have any 45s but it sounds about what the curve would put it on.


----------



## jglenn

actually they have both a 370 and 320 Maxi ball for  50 cal

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/57...320-grain-lead-flat-nose-lubricated-box-of-20

I've used the 320 gr for years in my TC hawkens and Renegades. cast them myself though


----------



## blocky

I have the same problem with them. Tip the barrel down and the bullet will slide right out. I am going to melt them down and make sinkers out of them. And they are 50 cal, not 45's.


----------

